# D&D and Manga



## Dendread (May 23, 2005)

Does anyone read manga or know any good titles that tie into D&D well? I've heard good things about this one called Uzamaki, anyone know anything about that one?


----------



## Filby (Jun 1, 2005)

_Record of Lodoss War_, which was also adapted into two anime series (or maybe it was the other way around), was based on a series of novels that were inspired by the writer's D&D game. I haven't read the manga, but in the anime you can see a lot of D&D influence, right down to the classic fighter/rogue/wizard/cleric/token-elf-and-dwarf party. All in all, it's a pretty fun experience.


----------



## Krug (Jun 1, 2005)

Uzumaki is a horror manga that revolves around spirals. It gets increasingly bizarre and well worth checking out. Don't think it really ties into D&D though...


----------

